# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  cherche fichier ivr en francais

## edzodzinam

je recherche des fichiers voix lisant les nombres en francais. merci

----------


## FraK

houla, une demande bien spcifique ...
le mieux serait de raliser toi mme ces fichiers parce que le temps que tu les trouve en ligne (si ils le sont) tu auras le temps d'enregistrer 10 fois ce que tu veux.

----------

